# XD45 gap



## mikiec (Apr 22, 2009)

Is this gap supposed to be here? Gun is new and never been fired.










Mike


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Your frame is warped and you must send it to JS immediately. He will then add it to the "Arm a Mod" program and disperse it among the administration. :smt033

Seriously, IIRC, both of my past XDs had that gap. You're fine.


----------



## mikiec (Apr 22, 2009)

Thanks,

For a minute there I needed to turn it in to the cash for guns program. :mrgreen::mrgreen:
Mike


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Yep it be normal. Glocks do the same thing. Must be a poly frame to steel slide thing.


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

Am I the only one that was looking at the barrel markings and expecting to see 45 GAP instead of 45 ACP?


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

James NM said:


> Am I the only one that was looking at the barrel markings and expecting to see 45 GAP instead of 45 ACP?


Nope. That was my original thought.


----------



## mike#9 (Jul 14, 2008)

I was thinking .45 GAP as well. What a trickster!!!

:numbchuck:


----------



## mikiec (Apr 22, 2009)

Made you look.....

I did not even think of that. Next time I'll be more specific. 

Thanks all...

Now if I can get some ammo I'll try this bad boy out.

Mike


----------

